# Silloth 150th anniversary



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

The port of Silloth is celebrating its 150th anniversary on 3rd August. To commemorate this, there will be an exhibition lasting for two weeks from this date in the Solway Coast Discovery Centre / Tourist Information Centre in Silloth. The exhibition consists of archive photographs and information of the port history, historic charts, drawings, maps, as well as additional related contributions from port customers, local environmental organisations, Silloth Lifeboat Station, members of the public and ***bria Records Office.

Secondly there will be an Open Weekend at the Dock on 8th and 9th August with lots of activities and various vessels open to the public.

This should be of great interest to SN members.


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

There used to be a flour mill in Silloth, is it still there?

Regards Nick.


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes Nick, Carrs flour mill is still in use at Silloth, getting most of its grain by sea plus local transport bringing in supplies from Liverpool. 
yes, the 150years anniversary of the opening of Silloth docks takes place as 
Runrig says next month and should be of great interest to anyone interested in shipping. Silloth itself was built around the the construction of the docks, houses were first built for the workmen, the streets are named after the ***brian rivers and the 2 mountains,Criffel and Skidaw.We are expecting crowds for this event and I`m hoping to see some of SN members at this event-----please carry flags with SN embroidered on them so that we can be introduced----just joking lads about the flag, but get yourselves down here to Silloth, ok !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Was the North British Railways the prime mover behind the construction of the docks as they saw it as there port for steamers on the west coast?


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

I also forgot to add that the harbour master has written a book about the history of the port of Silloth. This book will be launched at the 150th celebration weekend.

I'm sure that will answer your question, Ninja.


----------



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

Just spent a great day in Silloth at the Celebrations. I have posted a couple of photo's in the gallery


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, a fantastic weekend. Well done to the Silloth harbourmaster who arranged it all.


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

We in Silloth aim to please, glad you all enjoyed the weekend around the dock, most of the ships were open to the public and the demos were spot on,and as a bonus we saw the Battle of Britain Flight of the Lancaster, Spitfire and the Hurricane on the Saturday and the last Vulcan Bomber in flight on the Sunday--------did`nt see any of you SN members there apart from our 2 friends , Banni and Runrig --pity we did`nt meet up lads , could have invited you over for a brew!!!!

Yes, a great day enjoyed by all.

Dave(ceylon220)


----------



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

ceylon220

I agree with your praise of the harbour master, it was excellent. We left just prior to the vulcan fly past but saw it at Skinburness. If there are similar types of events elswhere within a reasonable distance I would certainly attend.

Well done Silloth.


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

The only thing that would have really completed the celebrations would have been the old sailing ships, pity the one at Whitehaven had`t attended seeing that Silloth in the 19th century had nothing but sailing boats bringing cargo into the port, and I know that we were lucky, thanks to our Captain Harbour Master to get the HMCC SENTINEL to visit, pity the RN could`t have send one of theirs also, but a great weekend, thanks to all who went to the trouble of organising it---well done all. (Thumb) 


Dave (ceylon220)


----------



## Tim H (Oct 13, 2008)

Just a quick note to say that I was there (selling 1/1200 scale models & books).

It was a really great event - I thoroughly enjoyed myself, and the atmosphere in the 'Albion' on the Friday & Saturday evenings was super.

Congratulations to Chris Puxley & his team. I doubt if it'll be repeated, but I'd happily go again. (Chris's book has been selling very well, I understand).

(Strange, I've been visiting the Lakes for near forty years, but I've never reached that coastal plain before)

Tim H


----------



## Chris Puxley (Nov 24, 2005)

Many thanks for all the complementary words above and glad that all enjoyed the weekend. It was a birthday well worth celebrating and I don't think anything like this has been done at Silloth Docks before for previous milestone birthdays. Larger sailing ships cost an absolute fortune to bring to the port, even for a 2 day event and don't forget this was a volunteer based free event. Also, there was the matter of a tall-ships race going on over that period. I also regret that the Navy couldn't send a mine coutermeasures vessel. I certainly wasn't for the lack of trying on my part! Would I do it all again? Ask me again in 2059 for the 200th anniversary!

Chris Puxley, Harb Master, Silloth.


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

Chris, first of all welcome to the site,hope to hear more from you especially of your sea experiences in the RFAs plus any photos that you might have.
I spent 2 days at the 150 years celebrations and enjoyed every minute, read your interesting book which brought back a lot of memories of Silloth, and saw only part of the exibition at the tourist centre owing to arriving late but what I did see was most interesting. My congratulations to you and the other members for a marvelous show, Silloth was certainly put on the map, well done to you all.

Dave (ceylon220)


----------

